# HWupgrade: Gentoo VS Windows

## marcowave

Leggete questo articolo di comparazione tra Windows e Linux con i giochi!!

Hanno usato Gentoo!!  :Very Happy: 

http://www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/1131/1.html

ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Sento aria di flames...  :Rolling Eyes: 

A me sembra ben fatta...Last edited by =DvD= on Thu Dec 09, 2004 10:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marcowave

dici qui o su HWupgrade?

----------

## koma

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Sento aria di flames... 

 Colpa del tuo avatar   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Sento aria di flames... 

 

Non penso (o almeno spero  :Twisted Evil:  ). Comunque e' bello vedere che hanno usato gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marcowave

frequento spesso HWupgrade.. li si scannano sempre.. non c'è da preoccuparsi  :Very Happy: 

Cmq è bello vedere che gentoo acquista un po' di importanza (seppur minima).. è davvero la miglior distribizione che io abbia mai provato... mi sono innamorato soprattutto di EMERGE..  :Very Happy: 

trovo sia più MOOLTO più comodo e facile da usare di un installer per windows o di un RPM manager  :Very Happy: 

ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Dopo aver visto l'articolo mi ricredo:

E' ben fatto, e hanno tirato le giuste conlcusioni, imo.

(italiano di imho)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> trovo sia più MOOLTO più comodo e facile da usare di un installer per windows o di un RPM manager 

 

Vabbe ognuno usa quello che vuole  :Very Happy:  . Altri si troveranno piu' comodi con rpm o dep, l'importante e' potere scegliere

----------

## marcowave

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *marcowave wrote:*   trovo sia più MOOLTO più comodo e facile da usare di un installer per windows o di un RPM manager  
> 
> Vabbe ognuno usa quello che vuole  . Altri si troveranno piu' comodi con rpm o dep, l'importante e' potere scegliere

 

ma certo!!  :Very Happy:  parlavo di me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hardskinone

Articolo interessante.

 *Quote:*   

> La preparazione del sistema di test e la sua configurazione ha richiesto tre mesi.

 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## marcowave

beh.. è gentoo  :Very Happy:  si sa che ci vuole tempo.... io è da un anno e passa che ci smanetto... per i primi 6 mesi ho avuto mooolte difficoltà  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GhePeU

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Articolo interessante.
> 
>  *Quote:*   La preparazione del sistema di test e la sua configurazione ha richiesto tre mesi. 
> 
> 

 

lol

ha provato distro varie per tre mesi prima di stabilirsi su gentoo... lusinghiero, a pensarci bene  :Cool: 

----------

## federico

3 mesi ?

Ma non avevano mai usato linux prima forse...

----------

## Peach

beh direi che non c'è male, e non c'è da essere severi se ci hanno messo 3 mesi a capire come funziona una piattaforma linux, anzi, gli darei quasi un premio  :Very Happy: 

cmq sia fosse stato per me ne avrei allungato un paio di ceffoni ai simpatici produttori di hardware (aka ATI & Nvidia) e avrei sollevato ampiamente le responsabilità dal sistema operativo. Tié

----------

## saxtro

 *federico wrote:*   

> 3 mesi ?
> 
> Ma non avevano mai usato linux prima forse...

 

esatto e nell' articolo lo dice (unica eccezione pochi mesi di non ricordo quale distro 4 anni fa...)

edit: anche Peach dice bene, in tre mesi da zero hanno bruciato le tappe, io in sei mesi mi sento ancora il più nOob tra i noob ;(

----------

## Kind_of_blue

sarebbe interessante vedere le divverenze tra Xorg 6.7 che hanno usato ... e xorg 6.8 ... e poi se aveva attivato il FastWrite per la scheda video (in 3 mesi ci sarà andato su gentoo wiki dove c'è l'howto?) ... e se usa l'agp di nvidia o AGPart del kernel.

comunque nei commenti dopo l'articolo ... si vedono grappoli di genialoidi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Peach wrote:*   

> beh direi che non c'è male, e non c'è da essere severi se ci hanno messo 3 mesi a capire come funziona una piattaforma linux, anzi, gli darei quasi un premio 

 

Sono pienamente d'accordo con questa affermazione

----------

## mouser

Bell'articolo, interessante.

Comunque credo che sarebbe stato meglio introdurre il tutto con un bell'output di

```

# glxgears

```

  :Laughing: 

mi sfugge il nome, ma c'e' un programmino similare per Win2k/XP.

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' ben fatto, e hanno tirato le giuste conlcusioni, imo. 
> 
> (italiano di imho)
> ...

 

pensavo che in italiano fosse slmoo

(Secondo La Mia Onesta Opinione)   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *mouser wrote:*   

> pensavo che in italiano fosse slmoo
> 
> (Secondo La Mia Onesta Opinione)   

 

Non riapriamo vecchie questioni! =P

----------

